# Jack herer collapsed



## viper (Sep 26, 2009)

*22 Sept 2009* - The condition of US cannabis activist Jack Herer collapsed after a speech he gave at a law reform rally last week, is said to be stable but still critical.

Herer was brought to Legacy Emanuel Medical Centre in Portland Oregon after suffering a heart attack following an emotional speech at the 2009 Hempstalk festival. In the speech Herer called for opposition to the marijuana taxation plans that are currently being brought forward.

The weed warrior was kept in a medically induced coma in the intensive care unit of the hospital. Family members told friends he was brought out of coma last Saturday. As of that day there was little change in Jack Herer's condition. He has not awakened, and is in stable but critical condition. 

The author of "The Emperor Wears No Clothes" is still fighting for his life, but he's not fighting it alone. His friends, family and followers, numbering in the tens of thousands, are holding strong that Jack will be back.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

This makes me sad....I hope he recovers...


----------



## viper (Sep 26, 2009)

Many friends and fans support Herer through Facebook and Twitter and follow . Announcements appeared on Facebook and several cannabis related news sites incorrectly reporting Jack Herer had died last Saturday. These statements were quickly retracted that same evening when it became apparent this was fortunately not the case.

Jack has long been an advocate of the healing properties of hemp. The medicinal properties of the plant are not unknown, but in the United States, this discussion has been somewhat limited to "preaching to the choir", as the FDA (Food and Drug Administration) seems to have no interest in researching the plant. Jack knows this all too well, and had delivered a passionate speech minutes before he fell ill, accentuating his belief in the power of the plant. 

"We ask for every one to focus their energies toward spiritually connecting with Jack and telling him it's time to wake up," another friend said. "He's got a lot of things he's in the middle of, and we need him to wake up today, even for a brief moment, to show his loved ones that he's healing, and continuing to fight."

"We still need him here," says Seeva, a long time friend. "Please pray in unison with us, for Jack to wake up.


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 26, 2009)

dam i hope hes ok 
COME ON BRO WAKE UP WE STILL NEED U AND WHAT U R DOING
YOUR JOB ISNT DONE


----------



## the chef (Sep 26, 2009)

green thoughts be with jack and his family.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 27, 2009)

May the GREEN MOJO powers be with you Jack!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW, just has I :bong2: on some sensi Jack Herer, I come across this thread............

Hope all goes well for him and his family.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 29, 2009)

We all like Jack, but let's remember; We are human, we get old and die.

Everybody.
Take care Jack. Your legacy is forever in cannabis.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 29, 2009)

Last week Jack suffered a Heart Attack and is now in stable, but critical condition. 

If you would like to send Jack a email please forward it to his wife Jennie at: 

jeannieherer "at" yahoo.com


(This is from Jack's own web site at: jackherer.com)



*Please folks, let's let Jack know that MP cares about him. Let's get those emails rolling!*


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

E-mail sent! - RT


----------



## viper (Oct 4, 2009)

Two full weeks since he was struck down with a heart attack after leaving that very stage at Hempstalk, Jack Herer continues to fight.

With family and friends continually standing post at his bedside in Port


(Paul Stanford&#8217;s Facebook) I just left Jack Herer&#8217;s bedside at Portland&#8217;s Emmanuel Hospital. While I was there, our mutual friend, Tim Pate, played his guitar and sang to him. Tim has been playing for Jack daily for the past week. On Tuesday, as Tim played, Jack&#8217;s eyes opened for the first time and there has been some progress since then. As I spoke to Jack, his eyes shifted and looked into mine. As Tim plays, Jack&#8217;s gaze shifts from watching the guitar strings and watching Tim singing gently. Given the circumstances, Jack&#8217;s recovery to this point is astounding. Last week, he was in a deep coma with little brain activity. I urge you to continue to pray and send positive energy and thoughts to Jack.

EEG testing has shown some progress this week, but I am told there is permanent damage to his heart and brain. Jack is breathing with a respirator and remains in critical condition in the Intensive Care Unit.

Jack&#8217;s wife, Jeanie Herer, has set up a fund at US Bank, the Jack Herer Fund. She has incredible expenses, traveling from California and staying here by Jack&#8217;s side, and no money. Please make a donation in person or by mail at any US Back to the Jack Herer Fund.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 4, 2009)

Good God! He must have had a dual heart attack and stroke. Evidently a massive clot must have broken loose and went to both his heart and brain. It's a true wonder that he survived it. In that instance, most drop like a rock to the ground and that's it.

What a great thing it is that he regained consciousness. That's a very, very good sign of improvement. After he regains some speech and visual response, they'll know the extent of his injury.

I wish him all the best in the world.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> Jacks wife, Jeanie Herer, has set up a fund at US Bank, the Jack Herer Fund. She has incredible expenses, traveling from California and staying here by Jacks side, and no money. Please make a donation in person or by mail at any US Back to the Jack Herer Fund.


 
This tastes bad to me, he must be loaded.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This tastes bad to me, he must be loaded.
> 
> eace:


I'm wondering that myself. Perhaps it's a money management or legal thing. Myself included, many people have had lots of money and lost it. Last year, I lost everything I had almost. I lost more than most two people make in a lifetime. Perhaps this is Jack's story.


----------



## viper (Oct 4, 2009)

i thought the very same thing , how could the hemperer be broke ,,, judgements , law suits , attorny fees , over spending ,  just never know what goes on in a persons life


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

When you have money, you never have enough of it.

Any chance to increase the taste of an extra zero is always looked for.

I know what I am typing sounds awful, but so is the love of money.

I feel for you Stoney, I lost everything once, everything.

I lived on the streets of London and Birmingham for 10 months, I was the bum people spat at or gave 10p to thinking I wanting a tin of cheap cider.

Slept in a box and ate peoples left over food.

Life has a habit of biting your ash if you push that little bit too far.

I was very wealthy once, but now I am pleased to say I live a normal everyday life like all normal people, I have no inclinations to go back to where money ruled my life.

When you are down, there is nowhere to go apart from up.

Jack will have a LOT of money hidden, so in my minds eye, free money is just another way of making more.

Sorry guys, it is just how I see it.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Hippy. I have one thing to say for my new financial level of life; it's sure easier. People think that having lots of money makes it easy to make more. It's not, usually. It involves many more hours of labor than most people are willing to work.

Truthfully, I miss the spending of it. Other than that, I'm loving my new life! I struggle to make ends meet, but I have more fun than I've had at any other time of my life.

I don't think Jack's having much fun right now. *If* he has money stashed, his wife may not be able to produce it as a legitimate legal money flow in the amounts necessary to satisfy Medical expenses. That's the curse of hidden money. Sometimes it becomes almost worthless. You can't use it because you told someone you never made it. If you now bring it out, they nail you to a cross and take it from you anyway.


----------



## viper (Oct 6, 2009)

Monday, 05 October 2009 10:41  
"Jack's awake and out of ICU," reports Jeannie Herer about her husband, the iconic marijuana activist who suffered a heart attack on Sept. 12. "He's not talking yet or moving around much. He's starting physical therapy. I just want to thank everyone so much for all the prayers and good wishes. They really seem to be working. Progress will probably be slow, so please keep it up."


----------



## Poter Principle (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent news. I want to see him live to see Cannabis legalized.

peace and pot


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

viper said:
			
		

> EEG testing has shown some progress this week, but I am told there is permanent damage to his heart and brain. Jack is breathing with a respirator and remains in critical condition in the Intensive Care Unit.


 
Sometimes its best to let some things go.

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Sometimes its best to let some things go.


hehe, then in a carefully crafted and legally documented instruction, advise those who treat you to pull the plug when you get in that condition. That is everyone's personal choice. 

I believe that it's good to fight for every day you can stay alive. No one is pulling any damn plug on me.

Sorry man, I strongly disagree with "Sometimes it's best to let it go".

That's giving up on the most important thing that exists; LIFE itself.

That's the highest possible degree of apathy that can exist.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw someone waste 8 yrs of her life looking after someone who wasnt here in a quality way.

We all see things differently 

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I saw someone waste 8 yrs of her life looking after someone who wasn't here in a quality way.
> 
> We all see things differently
> 
> eace:


I understand. That is why it's so incredibly, fantastically, most important than anything else you ever do to make sure you have a "Living Will" or whatever they call "Death Instructions" in your country. Almost no one actually has this done. Everyone talks it to death, (no pun intended), but very few ever do it.

If you are unconscious, the only way you can have your personal choices honored is to have this instruction written up by a legal person.

Otherwise, they will attempt to keep your body alive forever. 

I think your friend did something that shows her love and dedication to someone who was unable to make that decision. What she did was so wonderful and so giving of herself that she should never, never have a moments doubt that she did all she could. I respect her action and her determination to help the person she loved as much as possible, and as long as possible.

When we say "Until death do us part" it doesn't mean "Until you become a bother and then I will allow them to murder you".

I'm very sorry that anyone would ever have the terrible experience that she had to live through, but that is exactly what we do when we commit to another person for life. We don't give up on them, no matter what.

In my life, I've seen too much waste of life. I'll be damned if anyone will ever end mine until it stops on it's own after every possible thing has been tried.

If they can keep me alive in a hospital bed for 50 years while I sleep, then that's exactly what I want them to do. I may wake for 30 seconds at the end and see something that made me feel good for even ONE second. If so, then the time was well spent.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

Intersting point you surfaced Stoney 

We have Living wills here also DNRs.

hXXp://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Governmentcitizensandrights/Death/Preparation/DG_10029429

hXXp://www.facingbereavement.co.uk/do-not-resuscitate-orders.html

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Intersting point you surfaced Stoney
> 
> We have Living wills here also DNRs.


 
I figgured you did. I just wasn't sure you called them the same thing. (Ya'll or' yonder, talk funny...hehe).


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a living will protecting my son. DnR If I ain't brain-dead bring my butt back...i got more weed to grow 
Just so people know. DnR means if your heart stops they won't try to revive you. I forgot what my lawyer called it, but my will deny's life support in the event of brain death. but if my heart just quits they will try to revive. I want to fight until i have no mind to fight with. My best friend and godfather of my son is one in charge of pulling the plug. I didn't want family to have to deal with it. He's a hard a$$ like me and i would do the same for him. Thats the test of a true friend...he'd kill ya if need be.
I also have life insurance and accidental. It's relatively inexpensive and worth it for family left behind. Death of a loved one is 10x harder when they don't have it. I know from experience. Even 10grand is a massive help. Just basic cremation and a memorial service will run at least 4 grand. Plus time off of work, other expenses, it adds up quick.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I also have life insurance and accidental. It's relatively inexpensive and worth it for family left behind. Death of a loved one is 10x harder when they don't have it. I know from experience. Even 10grand is a massive help. Just basic cremation and a memorial service will run at least 4 grand. Plus time off of work, other expenses, it adds up quick.


 
Anyone besides me seen Michael Moore's flick called 'Sicko'? This is likely what happened to all Jack's savings, I suspect. Sounds to me like the Herer's either did'nt have enough medical insurance, or their insurance company screwed them out of the hospital coverage they thought they had, the last time Jack had his stroke. It does'nt take long for those damn hospital bills to literally put you in the poor house. - RT


----------



## FUM (Oct 8, 2009)

"JACK WILL BE BACK" He's in my payers,and in my smoke. Oregon Medical Marijuana Patient. We've already won.


----------

